# Western plow identification . . . . .



## thedeersmacker (Nov 16, 2008)

When we bought our truck last March , it came with a Western Plow . After the deer incident ( see " Deer Damage " thread , ) I have determined that it would be a good idea to know what model the plow rig is on my truck should I have to order replacement parts , cylinders , etc . 

Should I be looking anywhere particular for a model / ID number ?

Thanks , in advance .


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am sure if you post pics of the plow, and frame that someone would be able to tell you, or at least give you a good idea of what you have.


----------

